# Gooden Trade Rumors



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*Portland/Cleveland trade*

Portland trades:

Jarrett Jack
Nick Van Exel

Cleveland trades:

Drew Gooden
Eric Snow
Ira Newble

Cleveland dumps Snow and Newble and gets something of use from Gooden. Van Exel's contract is coming up soon, so more cap space when that comes around.

Cavs:

PG: Saras/Jack/Van Exel
SG: Hughes/Pavlovic
SF: James/Jackson
PF: Marshall/Evans
C: Z/Varejao/Andriuskevicius

I'm just thinking more cap space next year. Was NVE a player or team option this year?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Portland/Cleveland trade*

It's neither. It's a non guaranteed contract. So at any time before a certain date in the season (sorry, I don't recall when), he can be waived at no cost to the team.

While your trade does fill some holes on the Blazer team, I don't think it could happen. We definately need a backup PF and a vet PG would help a lot. However, management seems adamant about not paying the luxury tax this year (the idea being why pay extra money for a team that doesn't even make the playoffs anyways). I'm not certain that Paul Allen really would care if it brought us a true impact player but none of these truly are.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hoopshype rumor*

I read on hoopshype that Danny Ferry is offering Drew Gooden in a trade with Dallas for a point guard, either Jason Terry or Devin Harris. I'm sure the Caves would have to include some fillers for Jason Terry. What do you guys think? Sign Ruffin and Evans we'd be all set!!!

PG: Jasikevicius/Harris
SG: Hughes/Pavlovic 
SF: James/Jackson
PF: Marshall/Evans/Ruffin
C: Z/Varejao/Andriuskevicius


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

That would be a very good trade i would like harris more as he is young and athletic and can play both guard positions if needed. Terry is good but hes getting older and his contract is bigger if we dont get saras then i would want terry over harris....


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



Osballa23 said:


> That would be a very good trade i would like harris more as he is young and athletic and can play both guard positions if needed. Terry is good but hes getting older and his contract is bigger if we dont get saras then i would want terry over harris....


Exactly...If we have Saras then we can groom Devin Harris on the bench and if we don't get Saras then we should trade for Terry b/c he's more experience and his contract comes off next year if they're not satisfied.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Exactly...If we have Saras then we can groom Devin Harris on the bench and if we don't get Saras then we should trade for Terry b/c he's more experience and his contract comes off next year if they're not satisfied.


I can get down with that.
What happened to Eric Snow though?


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Eric Snow cant shoot worth a lick, i say throw Snow in on the trade....


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Devin Harris would be a great pick up. He handles the ball well and can also score. Osballa23 is exactly right Snow's jumper is worse than Diop's. If the cavs add Harris/Terry Snow would no longer be needed. I say package snow and gooden together and get a backup pg and a backup C.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



futuristxen said:


> I can get down with that.
> What happened to Eric Snow though?


We trade him for Reggie Evans and Vitaly Potapenko...please Danny please :gopray: 

Zyndrunas Ilgauskus/Vitaly Potapenko/Martynas Andriuskevicius
Donyell Marshall/Reggie Evans/Anderson Varejao
LeBron James/Sasha Palvovic/Ira Newble
Larry Hughes/Luke Jackson
Sarunas Jasikevicius/Devin Harris

NOW THAT'S A TEAM! :biggrin:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

The Mavs would be stupid to trade Harris he can have a good future and it would be to early to give up on him. Terry be a great pick-up, he is alot better point guard then he gets credit for. I saw him creating off the dribble for his teamates very well at times during the season. Plus he can shoot the play very good and can get out on the break with Lebron and Hughes.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



Osballa23 said:


> That would be a very good trade i would like harris more as he is young and athletic and can play both guard positions if needed. Terry is good but hes getting older and his contract is bigger if we dont get saras then i would want terry over harris....


Have we gotten to a point where a 27 year old guy is "getting older"? Terry is just getting to the prime of his career.

Now with that out of the way, why would the Mavs even consider giving up one of thier PGs for a PF? Last time I checked we had Dirk Nowitzki playing PF with Keith Van Horn backing him up. So what would be attractive to the Mavs about Gooden. He is a nice player but he does not fill any of the needs that the Mavericks have. 

With Finley about to be released they need a good shooter and they need an athletic backup Center. Gooden can not play Center and even if he could play a little Center the Mavs don't want a guy who is out of position.

I like Gooden but I just don't see how he would fit on the Mavericks and certainly not for one of thier PGs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



mavsman said:


> Have we gotten to a point where a 27 year old guy is "getting older"? Terry is just getting to the prime of his career.
> 
> Now with that out of the way, why would the Mavs even consider giving up one of thier PGs for a PF? Last time I checked we had Dirk Nowitzki playing PF with Keith Van Horn backing him up. So what would be attractive to the Mavs about Gooden. He is a nice player but he does not fill any of the needs that the Mavericks have.
> 
> ...


 The big reason is his contract would expire letting you guys save some more money along when the Mavs cut Finley.

I actaully Gooden is a much better fit then KVH. Atleast Gooden is tenacious on the glass and can run the floor well with the Dallas style offense. Their both bad defenders but amazinlgy enough I trust Van Horn less then I do Gooden in any pressure situation


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



Pioneer10 said:


> The big reason is his contract would expire letting you guys save some more money along when the Mavs cut Finley.
> 
> I actaully Gooden is a much better fit then KVH. Atleast Gooden is tenacious on the glass and can run the floor well with the Dallas style offense. Their both bad defenders but amazinlgy enough I trust Van Horn less then I do Gooden in any pressure situation


Terry's contract only goes one more year after Gooden's and KVH is already an expiring contract. We don't need any more bad defenders. Avery Johnson is looking for good defenders.

Gooden fitting in better with the Mavericks is questionable.

And sorry but saying that Gooden is better in pressure situations is pulled completely out of thin air. In fact Van Horn has been a major player on a team that made it to the NBA finals. What exactly has Gooden done under pressure?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Van Horn's team promplty dumped him after his disastrous playoff performance. KVH plays like a scared puppy in any pressure situation I've ever seen in him so I basically gave to Gooden by default.

Gooden a real PF and I would take him over KVH who is just a much worse version of Dirk. But hey that's just me.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



Pioneer10 said:


> Van Horn's team promplty dumped him after his disastrous playoff performance. KVH plays like a scared puppy in any pressure situation I've ever seen in him so I basically gave to Gooden by default.
> 
> Gooden a real PF and I would take him over KVH who is just a much worse version of Dirk. But hey that's just me.


Yup.. But I hope you aren't expecting Harris because Cuban will not let him go. Jason Terry probably especially after Dirk yelling at him. I personally think Dirk is a moron, but Godden for Terry = good deal for the Cavs and solid for the Mavs


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

The Mavs might also want to move Marquis Daniels to play some point and that might make one of their point guards expendable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Yeah Daniels seems to play much better when he's the point.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Devin Harris/Marquis Daniels/Jason Terry/Jerry Stackhouse.......

all the teams guards.... they can probably afford to let him go... 

Cavs can even give him a guard in Eric Snow.......

I dont know if Gooden would be able to run the 5..... rite now they have Dampier there....

1. Jason Terry or Devin Harris/Eric Snow
2. Marquis Daniels/Jerry Stackhouse
3. Josh Howard
4. Dirk/Van Horn
5. Dampier/Gooden

i would go after Jason Terry.... hes more of a pure shooter... Devin Harris is still young and if ur just looking for a sub-in PG... i would go with Terry... i dont kno about this Sarunas.... he must be pretty good if yall are talking about starting him over Terry........

Donyell Marshall is a better fit to start....... if Gooden dosent start hes just going to cry about it..... i like this trade...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

Damn, if I could, I would do Gooden for Harris without breaking a sweat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

That would be amazing if the Mavs gave up on Devin Harris after only a year...for Drew Gooden.

Could the deal be for Marquis Daniels?

Daniels wouldn't be a shabby backup point guard. Could be a sixth man of the year candidate?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

If we trade for Jason Terry would it be safe to say that Saras is no more a possibility or could we get both Saras and Terry?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*

I would guess that Terry is one of the many other options Ferry has lined up in case Saras doesn't work out.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype rumor*



arcade_rida said:


> Yup.. But I hope you aren't expecting Harris because Cuban will not let him go. Jason Terry probably especially after Dirk yelling at him. I personally think Dirk is a moron, but Godden for Terry = good deal for the Cavs and solid for the Mavs


Oh please, Jason Terry can handle being yelled at for a play which was beyond stupid on his part. If you want to think Dirk is a moron for yelling at a guy who just made the dumbest play he could make in that situation then you go ahead and do that. As a Maverick fan I was screaming at Terry on that play even before Dirk was. Anyone with any basketball intelligence at all knows that Terry made an absolute boneheaded play. And he is a good guy so I don't think that the team leader briefly yelling at him when he just made a stupid move is going to upset him so that he can no longer go on with the Mavs. 

Jason Terry said he screwed up the next day when he was interviewed. He has no hard feelings with Dirk over that. He said Dirk was right, he screwed up.

And once again there is nothing solid for the Mavs about giving up a guy they need for one that they don't.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rumors are flying that Gooden is being shopped to the Clippers for Jaric and Wilcox.

Now you guys know that I would jump on this w/o a second thought but it's only a rumor and I haven't heard anything solid about this yet.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Rumors are flying that Gooden is being shopped to the Clippers for Jaric and Wilcox.
> 
> Now you guys know that I would jump on this w/o a second thought but it's only a rumor and I haven't heard anything solid about this yet.


I dunno why the Clippers would dot his... I can see Jaric for Gooden, but not Gooden for both.

We are pretty much just giving away Wilcox in this deal, because we could just match Jaric...

I think the Clips will have a much better deal for Wilcox at the deadline.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

thats a deal for the Cavs....... if Clips are willing to do it, why not


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

great deal for the Cavs.

Wht's Wilcox contract situation?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not sure how Wilcox is an upgrade on Gooden, frankly. Isn't he basically the same player?

Good deal for the Cavs at any rate, turning Gooden into two good players. If that is indeed the deal then run that **** Danny.

I'm sure Wilcox won't mind sitting the pine behind Marshall.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That makes zero sense for the Clippers, but they have been a loser franchise since forever so you can't really be surprised. Jaric would be preferable for the Cavs, they already have Marshall and AV.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

It's not a bad move from either side. 

Jaric is a free agent, and could sign the MLE with any team. But, to keep options open, an S&T is the best, very similar to what Portland and NJ have happening. 

The Blazers send SAR and get back a pick and a trade exception, which basically will expire next week. This is the alternative to SAR just going and getting the MLE...which NJ still has to spend on someone like Dooling (I say someone since he now is a Magic). By doing this trade, the Clips get an upgrade on Wilcox, and essentially get something for Jaric, when they really don't need to. I don't know what Gooden's contract is like, but if it is reasonable, then I can see the Cavs doing this, since they'll lose Jaric anyways, would probably rather deal with an east-coast team, and want to improve their backup 4 position. 

Assuming this trade and the Cavs sign Sarunas, what is their lineup like...pretty good I think.

Sarunas/Jaric/Snow
Hughes/Jaric
James/Jackson (don't know who you got that plays here).
Marshall/Wilcox
Z / Wilcox (any other bigs?)

taking snow out of the equation...that is a pretty tight 8 man rotation (sort of a playoff rotation if you will). With that sort of lineup, assuming they stay healthy, I can easily see 2nd round of the playoffs along with NJ, Miami and Detroit...although Indiana will be pressing too. Damn the east is getting better.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

EHL said:


> That makes zero sense for the Clippers, but they have been a loser franchise since forever so you can't really be surprised. Jaric would be preferable for the Cavs, they already have Marshall and AV.


they can keep losing...... were gonna get their lottery pick this year :clap:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Gooden To Mavs Rumor...........*

yall probably heard about it...... i read it in da Mavericks part of the board... i was just wondering what your thoughts on it were.....

its would supposedly be for either Jason Terry or Devin Harris


who would u want and why........

i think Terry would fit in real nice with this team


1. Terry/Sarunas or Sarunas/Terry
2. Hughes/Terry can even run here
3. James/Luke Jackson
4. Marshall/?????
5. Llagaukas


being that LeBron shot .341 from 3 Point Range last year with a little over 300 attempts.... u can defenitly call him a threat

Terry can hit 3's all day..... everyone knows that

Hughes can hit the Jumper

Donyell Marshall has a nice 3 game too

Llaugaukas can hit the mid range jumper.......


:eek8: ... that would be a scary team to defend......


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: GoodenGooden Trade Rumors*



siKsiKsTyLeZzsTyLeZz said:


> they can keep losing...... were gonna get their lottery pick this year :clap:


what was the deal involved??

Also if this deal goes through the line up should be this:

Saras/Jaric/Snow
Hughes/JaricNewbleon/Newble
Lebron/Jackson/Marshal
Marshal/wilcox/AV
Z/AV

Very good line up

Cavs the Cavs want to go big they can play
Hughes
Lebron
Marshal
Wilcox/AV
Z

If the deal goes through and Saras is signed, I think there could be competition for the starting PG. But that may be a negative toward the Saras signing, doesn't he want a guarantied start??

Anyway I am very impressed by this line-up, and I think wilcox may have the up-side to become our Pf of the future along with AV.

Also Wilcox is still on his rookie contract according to Hoopshype.com. he has $ 2.8 million for this year. Considering he will play for big bucks I expect a break-out season.

Personally I would start him and let Marshal come in as the first foward off the bench. since he can play both positions considering his range. Also since he is 32, starting minutes may not be ideal if we want to make a run at the play offs. Besides we need a banger and presence inside considering Z is soft on D and plays more of the close-midrange game


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Perfection said:


> It's not a bad move from either side.
> 
> Jaric is a free agent, and could sign the MLE with any team. But, to keep options open, an S&T is the best, very similar to what Portland and NJ have happening.


This is a no brainer for the Cavs and a horrible trade for the Clippers. Yeah Jaric could sign the MLE with any team, but the Clippers could and most likely would match a contract around the MLE. Therefore a sign and trade is a good move for any team wanting Jaric.

This trade just makes no sense for the Clippers and does not help them at all. Why throw in Wilcox, who has good trade vaule, to get almost the same player (Gooden). Jaric for Gooden makes sense, Jaric and Wilcox makes no sense at all, all we do is take a step back on this trade.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Didn't realize Jaric was an RFA...chages things considerably.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

I heard Cavs are also giving Pavlovic


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I like this trade for the Cavs but rumor has it on other boards that Sasha Pavlovic would be included. So the deal would be Sasha Pavlovic, Drew Gooden for Chris Wilcox and Marko Jaric. If the Cavs get Jaric they will not have room to sign Saraus. Depth chart would be

C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas / Anderson Varejao
PF: Donyell Marshall / Chris Wilcox
SF: LeBron James / Ira Newble 
SG: Larry Hughes / Luke Jackson 
PG: Marko Jaric / Eric Snow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jaric, James, Hughes would be insane defensively.
Losing Pav. would hurt. Not sure I'm down with this deal. Though if the Cavs are losing out on Saras, Jaric would be my second choice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't think Cleveland is trading Gooden for Jaric. If Cleveland wanted Jaric, they could offer him a deal and see what happens. But I've heard Ferry will not trade Gooden for Jaric. So I don't know what to make of the Wilcox rumors being thrown into this story as well.


----------



## thekrow34 (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...leveland_tv_station_gooden_swapped_for_jaric/

19 Action News In Cleveland, Ohio - Cavaliers forward Drew Gooden has been rumored to be on the block and yet again it appears he has been traded. 

19 Actions News in Cleveland, Ohio reported on it's newscast on Friday night that Gooden might be traded to the Los Angeles Clippers with guard Marko Jaric being signed and traded to Cleveland along with prehaps forward Chris Wilcox being included in the deal. 

If Gooden is indeed traded, the Clippers would be his 4th team in as many seasons.

I have heard nothing about pavlovic being involved in this deal


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

All Gooden trade rumors thread have been merged into this thread


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: GoodenGooden Trade Rumors*



bombtrack said:


> what was the deal involved??


we got the pick when we traded K-Mart to Denver


Gooden 

For

Jaric 
Wilcox


isnt a bad trade.... if Pavlovic was being thrown into this trade too.... i dunno.... Jaric only averages 56 Games a year, Mike James would fit in better IMO..... u get a 3 point threat to go with the rest of the team......


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The News-Herald*

*Cavs' deal for Jaric just a rumor*



> The rumored Marko Jaric sign-and-trade involving the Cavaliers is fictional, a league source said.
> 
> The rumored deal had the Los Angeles Clippers signing Jaric and sending him to the Cavaliers, along with power forward Chris Wilcox, in exchange for power forward Drew Gooden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

Proposed 3 team trade:

To NO: Drew Gooden + Eric Williams or Mo Pete + 2006 pick from Raps

To Cleveland: Speedy Claxton + Lamond Murray

To Toronto: Jamaal Magloire

Why for NO: They get a young starting PF + pick + Mo Pete

Why for Cleveland: They need a PG and 3 point shooter in Lamond.Lamond's contract expires at the end of this year.

Why for Toronto: Toronto needs a legit 5.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs have no room for L. Murray. When would he play?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You would have to give the Cavs a first rounder just to take Murray. Mr "I don't have a jersey for sale" will never play for them again.


----------

